# [RESOLVED] Problem with make buildword



## fred974 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I just done a fresh installed of FreeBSD 10 when I tried to `make buildwork -j8`, I get the following error message:

```
--- bn_lib.So ---
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_lib.c:887:6:                                                                                                                                error: redefinition of 'BN_consttime_swap'
void BN_consttime_swap(BN_ULONG condition, BIGNUM *a, BIGNUM *b, int nwords)
     ^
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_lib.c:835:6:                                                                                                                                note: previous definition is here
void BN_consttime_swap(BN_ULONG condition, BIGNUM *a, BIGNUM *b, int nwords)
     ^
1 error generated.
*** [bn_lib.So] Error code 1

make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto
1 error

make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto
--- kerberos5/lib/libheimsqlite__L ---
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libheimsqlite
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[3]: stopped in /usr/src
*** [libraries] Error code 2

make[2]: stopped in /usr/src
1 error

make[2]: stopped in /usr/src
*** [_libraries] Error code 2

make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
1 error

make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** [buildworld] Error code 2

make: stopped in /usr/src
1 error

make: stopped in /usr/src
```

Before I ran `make buildword`, I installed the heartbleed patch for openssl following the instruction from http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-14:06.openssl.asc

Could anyone pint me to the right direction please?

Thank you
Fred


----------



## kpa (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: Problem with make buildword*

Stop doing manual patching, it's too error-prone (and redundant because the latest sources do have the security fixes you're now trying to install) if you don't quite know what you're doing. Instead, use the full up to date checkout of the sources from https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org (or more suitable mirror if one is closer to you).

For 10.0-RELEASE:


```
rm -rf /usr/src
svnlite co https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0 /usr/src
```

For 10-STABLE:


```
rm -rf /usr/src
svnlite co https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/stable/10 /usr/src
```

Also clean up /usr/obj before lauching `make buildworld` again:


```
rm -rf /usr/obj/*
```


----------



## fred974 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: Problem with make buildword*



			
				kpa said:
			
		

> Stop doing manual patching, it's too error-prone (and redundant because the latest sources do have the security fixes you're now trying to install) if you don't quite know what you're doing. Instead, use the full up to date checkout of the sources from https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org (or more suitable mirror if one is closer to you).



Hi @kpa What do you mean?
I try to download the latest iso from the http://www.FreeBSD.org website, Installed the OS and run `freebsd-update fetch install`..
After reboot, when I do `openssl version`, I am still on openssl 1.0.1e-freebsd My understanding is that I sould be using openssl 1.0.1g-freebsd.

I have got it all wrong?


----------



## fred974 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: Problem with make buildword*

Sorry, I need clarification here.
After installing FreeBSD 10 from the latest ISO from the FreeBSD.org website my version of openssl is showing as 1.0.1e. (after running `freebsd-update install`)
From what I understand this version has the Heartbleed vulnerability.

From what you guys are saying, I no longer need to apply the patch to update to 1.0.1g.

Could you please clarify and I promise never to ask about it again..

Thank you very much

Fred


----------

